
Show HN: A great alternative to Mint - alexkehr
http://www.everwealth.io/
======
ericclemmons
I've had issues with Mint and USAA, which is a shame because the only features
I want are:

\- Frequent automated syncing. \- Running balance for recent transactions.

I know when payday is. I know when I'm off track or not.

It's the surprise transactions or expenditures that are easy to skim through
but vital to stay on top of finances when everything is automated or paid
online.

------
stephentmcm
Why is it a great alternative?

~~~
alexkehr
It's not my product, but I think it's slightly less simple than Mint; making
it more powerful. Saying it's less simple might sound like a deterrent, but it
should be thought of as a huge advantage, especially on the budgeting side.
It's easier to create budgets that are easy to follow and make necessary
changes to your budget as unexpected expenses pop up.

I'm also a huge fan of the insights/data. I think Everwealth has done a great
job displaying data in a way that makes it easy to identify patterns and
trends in your spending.

~~~
gus_massa
> _It 's not my product,_ [...]

Please read the ShowHN rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

> _What to Submit_

> _Show HN is for something you 've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread._

> [...]

> _Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can 't be tried out, so they
> can't be Show HNs._

~~~
alexkehr
I should clarify that I didn't create it, but I've recently been helping them
increase traffic (so I am involved with it now; just not the creator).

------
thelfensdrfer
Is there a list of supported countries/banks? Mine is not supported.

~~~
alexkehr
I'm going to ask about this. Definitely something that would be great to have
on the site. I'll follow up with you.

------
markivraknatap
It's hard to beat free

